# Very first riparium attemp



## Martin in Holland (22 Sep 2014)

Had some fun in my LFS again. This time they liked me to make a Riparium of sorts. Not easy to figure out how to get the water flow to all plants to keep them moist and I had only one morning to do the whole thing.
It's not totally finished yet, it need some nice plants (Orchid, Bromelia and/or Fern) on the big wood piece.




It also could use some flouters and Anubius or small crypts submersed.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (22 Sep 2014)

Cool project. And what is your solution to keep plants wet?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (22 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> And what is your solution to keep plants wet?


Just pumped the water up the "hill" which I made of foam. Hollowed out a bit on the top to be able to let the water flow from all sides, than I cut a zig zag pattern out for the water to go down in that fashion and to slow it down, on this I could place stones and plants.


----------



## allan angus (22 Sep 2014)

nice martin   florist foam ?


----------



## Martin in Holland (22 Sep 2014)

allan angus said:


> florist foam



insulation foam....the one from a can that expanse
I did put a number of rocks in it, preventing it from floating.


----------



## allan angus (22 Sep 2014)

Martin in China said:


> insulation foam....the one from a can that expanse
> I did put a number of rocks in it, preventing it from floating.


cool  never thought of using that


----------



## Martin in Holland (23 Sep 2014)

Here you can see the foam and how I carved it in a zig zag shape. Pump and hoses are also visual. 




Planting is easy, just poke a hole in the foam and plant you plant in that hole, I made some holes bigger o be able to hold some substrate


----------



## Martin in Holland (16 Oct 2014)

It seems that someone liked this tank, cause it's been sold and now that person can enjoy it at his/her home. The other tank http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/lfs-rescape.34357/ has been sold too....good news for the shop owner and me, because now I can make some new scapes soon


----------



## drodgers (16 Oct 2014)

Very nice you defiantly have some skills looking forward to seeing more.
Thanks for sharing the foam tip.


----------

